# Baron Kit Rollerball Group Buy (MOVED)



## joeatact (Oct 28, 2007)

Moved to new topic....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31618


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 28, 2007)

I might be interested. AZ has the upgrade gold Baron Rollerball in Qty of 100 at $6.75
each.  I am not sure about the gold on the Woodcraft at this point but if it is the same, then we save $0.16 each. Of course with AZ, he usually throws in some freebie stuff that would more than negate the .16 cent savings. so I am not sure

Rob


----------



## wolftat (Oct 28, 2007)

The Woodcraft pens are just rebadged Berea kits(at least according to a Woodcraft store owner) so they may be the same. If you can get a better price, I may be interested.


----------



## Tuba707 (Oct 30, 2007)

I say support BB over at Arizona.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 1, 2007)

They are definitely the same pen as the Baron from Arizonasilhouette.  I'll give BB my business and enjoy playing with his freebies


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 1, 2007)

I too would rather support Ariaonasilhouette than Wood Craft.
Also keep in mind that Bill will also let you mix and match different pens to get the 100 pc price... so IF you wanted to do a Baron only group buy you could probably get much more interest since you could also do chrome, TiGold, Platinum, and all the other exotic (more durable) platings too so you would probably have more folks interested.


----------



## Son_of_Proud_Poppa (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are going to put together a group buy I would be interested.



www.wood-wooden-pens.com


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 24, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## glennw (Dec 24, 2007)

I wont deal with arizona the man was rude and obnoxious on the phone with me.


----------



## joeatact (Dec 24, 2007)

I would do one but we need to get 100 to get it around $6.50


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 24, 2007)

Depends how many each of us need. I would be interested in 10 - 20


----------



## Son_of_Proud_Poppa (Dec 24, 2007)

I too would be interested in about 10 pens.


www.wood-wooden-pens.com


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 24, 2007)

I would also be interested in 10-15 Chrome Barons


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 24, 2007)

If you talk with the owner at your local WoodCraft, you may get even better pricing.  They are privately owned and can price as they wish.

Tell him you are putting together a purchasing group that may do this more than once, you will probably get some co-operation.

Just a thought!!


----------



## pentex (Dec 25, 2007)

I would be interested in three chrome and 2 gold.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 25, 2007)

If it's a WOODCRAFT group buy, those wanting chrome are out of luck - they only have the gold...

BUT, if it's AZSilhouette, I'd be in for a few chromes too!  Not many, as I've not much cash, but I'd buy a handful, anyway! 

Andrew


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

May I ask WHY Woodcraft? Personally, I won't order gold kits any longer due to the fact that the gold wears off too quickly. I'd be interested in other finishes, but not gold.


----------



## CharlesSharp (Dec 26, 2007)

I would be interested in 5-10 plus a set of bushings for an "A" mandrel.


----------



## Son_of_Proud_Poppa (Dec 26, 2007)

So are you doing a group buy from woodcraft or AZ?


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 27, 2007)

Folks,

I've done a group buy with AZ Silouette.  I had nothing but the best experience. Bill says what he will do and does what he says.  I would buy again without reservation (and the freebies were cool too!).

John


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 28, 2007)

Bill can be gruff - especially if you call him during hours in which he is packaging and shipping [xx(], but he is a good guy overall.  

I'm interested in this buy - but I really don't want rollerballs.......I want fountain pens.  What deals are there on the Baron Fountains?  Of course, I would need bushings too.......

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 28, 2007)

Roger,
The Navigator doesn't come in a fountain. Baron does, but we are back to AS.


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 28, 2007)

Bill could stand to be a bit more sociable, but his products are good as are his prices. But if you have a problem or a question, he is more than willing to help find the answer and get you turning again. He has a lot of knowledge and has saved me a lot of time that I would have spent trying to figure things out for myself. I would go for 5 - 10 barons in chrome and gold depending on price.


----------



## Federman (Dec 29, 2007)

I would be interested in 5-10 from either, plus bushings


----------



## joeatact (Dec 29, 2007)

I will do a baron group purchase for the upgde gold or chrome $6.95 is the price for upto 100 $6.75 for more then 100 these are roller balls. If enough interest in other types will do them also. LEt me know what you want if you want to start this and I will provide more details on payment. Additional cost would be shipping a paypal charges...


----------



## rlharding (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with you Glenn.  Bill was rude, obnoxious, and accused me of wanting to ask him to falsify the invoice to get over the border!!!
He was such a #**! that I blocked his email address.

I first ran into Bill many years ago, about 10 yrs ago actually, and he was doing the same kind of nonsense. 

It would be welcomed if some of the people who do get along with him so well could be supportive of those he has been offensive to.  Over the years he has had a number of people refuse to buy from him but he will never change his behaviour when other people just come up and take their place because he gives 'freebies' and has decided to be nice with you. It's seems to be akin to buying your customers and keeping their loyalty by constantly giving them gifts.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't see it that way at all - he gives a gift along with the order as a thank you for doing business with him...he knows that there are lots of choices, and that you've decided to offer him your business, and that's his way of saying thanks...Do you order from any other suppliers?  I know at least one that also sends thank-you blanks, and since you're Canadian, I'm thinking that you've likely ordered from them as well....do you consider their 'freebies' bribes too?  

As far as the invoice goes - at least he was willing to fill it out and ship items to you in Canada.  Now, he doesn't consider it worth his time, and judging from your response, I can see why...sounds like some of his Canadian customers at the time weren't as appreciative of his efforts as they could have been.

I've never ordered from him, because he doesn't ship up here anymore.  I no longer wonder why this is so.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by glennw_
> 
> I wont deal with arizona the man was rude and obnoxious on the phone with me.





> Quote from rlharding:
> I'm with you Glenn. Bill was rude, obnoxious, and accused me of wanting to ask him to falsify the invoice to get over the border!!!
> He was such a #**! that I blocked his email address.
> 
> ...




I agree with both of you i have had similar experiences with the man in the past but have chosen to ignor my feelings of him and continued to do business with him because he had things i wanted that i could only get from him. well after reading the christmas message on his web site i think he says it pretty clear in his own words  "I am who I am and I'm not going to change no matter who you are nor how much you may want to spend with our company.  I have fortunately reached the point where I can afford to pick and choose with whom I want to do business with." well i have come to a place in my life where i to can pic and choose who i want to spend my money with. and it will not be with him.

Shane


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing with him but I have to say, he has quality products and I'm sure he deals with his suppliers in the same manner to ensure his products are the best quality.  Even his freebies have been top-notch.  Just because he doesn't seem to be the friendliest guy out there doesn't mean he's a bad businessman  IMHO.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 30, 2007)

In my opinion the most important thing to being a good business man/woman is how you treat your customers. I will go farther away and pay more money for a product or service, if I am treated right. There are many things that I will not buy, or places I will not go simply because of this very reason. Now I am looking for other places to purchase a few products I enjoy making. But It is my understanding that AS has "exclusive" rights, to several kits.  See if someone has exclusive rights to a product and people like that product and are willing to buy it. Then why should he care how he treats people? Well if we can't find the product else where then we will not be making them anymore. 

There aren't enough "freebies" in this world for me to allow anyone to treat me in this degrading manor.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> ...There aren't enough "freebies" in this world for me to allow anyone to treat me in this degrading manor...


Amen to that!

I can't believe some of the people on this forum!  If Joe wants to do a group buy from Woodcraft... LET HIM!  why trash a thread with all this "One supplier is better than another" or "if you buy from this vendor you get a free cookie!" nonsense?

I still can't figure out of there is going to be a buy or not.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Joe, I am ready for a group buy.  Please let me know when you get this started.  I am sure we will exceed the 100 pen order if you get it started. I will start out with 15 of the upgrade gold Baron / Navigator Rollerballs and 10 of the chrome ( It makes me no difference if we get them from Woodcraft or not (I won't buy from AS directly anymore but will participate in a group buy if someone else is dealing with Bill).  That makes 25 total.  That should be a pretty good start.

Rob


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 30, 2007)

Joe if the group buy is going ahead and you dont mind involving us brits I would be in for 10 upgrade gold rollerballs. Keep me posted


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 30, 2007)

Consider that someone other is running a group buy from AZ. The upgrade gold will wear off pretty fast - believe me, I have made this experience  quite some time ago. Also, from AZ you can get 8 (eight) different platings!! Maybe you will find someone who might volunteer the get the AZ group buy going. For Canadians, there is an outfit in Canada that supplies the Baron and Sedona kits to Canada and other countries. I know one guy in Germany who buys his kits from there.


----------



## emtmike (Dec 30, 2007)

Let me through my 2 cents worth in. The first time I ordered from AZ I called via phone to place my order. The person I spoke with, I presume it was Bill, was very short with me. He told me to order via the internet because it was easer for him. I had another problem with a Baron kit another time and sent him an e-mail. He call me on the phone. He was very short with me but did fix the problem by sending me the correct parts. I was very unimpressed with the website comment he made about being who he is and not going to change for anybody. That tells me that he knows there is a problem and is willing to do nothing about it to keep his costumers happy. That is unimpressive. I bend over backwards to sell a pen. Its like he thinks he has us by the nuts, like there is no other place to buy pen kits. That being said, will I still buy from Bill? I think so. As long as I donâ€™t have to deal with him direct I will continue to buy from him. He ships quick has nice kits and good prices. I guess itâ€™s a business for me to.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 31, 2007)

The thread has taken an interesting turn...from discussing a group buy to Baumbeck bashing.  Bill happens to be a close personal friend of mine and was one of the earliest and most constant supporters of this site.  Having been around through pen and stand contests along with several bashes, I can tell you that Bill has donated thousands of dollars in prizes and gifts to the site.  I've also done business with Bill for 3 years and although some of our conversations have been crisp I have always found him to be reasonable.  I do not argue with any of you who may have experienced difficulties with him, but there is another side of the story.  He's my friend and I will stick by him until the end.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 31, 2007)

I dealt directly with Bill till Dec-05 when he stopped shipping outside the US. After that I continued to order directly from him but had it shipped to a friend in the US who forwarded it to me. During this time I phoned him on occasion with questions & advice about kits. I always got friendly and helpful answers and he has always been polite to me! I wish he still shipped to Canada but it's his business and that's his decision. I only order from him now as a last resort because I don't want to impose on my US friend (he has a life too).

Back to the intent of the thread - As far as a group buy goes I might be interested in chrome and the Titanium platings but I've found upgrade gold wears too fast to interest me.
If you're ordering from Bill would you consider adding other kits besides Barons?


----------



## CharlesSharp (Dec 31, 2007)

In the words of Rodney King "Can't we all just get along?"

As far as not shipping to Canada, I sell industrial electrical equipment, most items exceed $5,000 and some over $500,000.  It's not worth the problems for me to do business across our northern boarder.

*I'd like to be part of this group buy.*


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe  Can I suggest starting a completely different thread on this group buy. This is turning into a slanging match with some people not wanting to buy from one buyer or another. 
That way you can clearly say that Yes you are definately interested in running a group buy ( sufficient interest showing) and those who WANT TO PARTICIPATE wont get lost in the mud slinging and those who dont want to participate dont need to say anything.


----------



## NMDoug (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe:

I would participate in the buy as well.  

  I would also like to see the buy include the new click sierras.

Doug


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 31, 2007)

I was interested in taking part in this group buy, but all this talk is crap.If you don't like the man, that is your business. The business of a group buy is to save us all money. I don't care if the guy is not your best friend and doesn't tell you what you want to hear. He has been short with me, but he has been there every time I have had a problem.I am a retired Marine and I am used to being around people that are short tempered and not the friendliest. The bottom line is, I don't like all the whining and I will spend the few extra dollars and order by myself. Thanks for your time and happy New Years.
Johnnie


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to lock this thread since it is posted in the group buy forum and there is a new thread started about this group buy.  This thread is no longer productive for group buys and should really be moved to the casual conversation forum.  I am hesitant to do that since it might encourage folks to continue the "heated" discussion regarding pen retailers.


----------

